# usb flash/pen drive does not mount



## mugatu (Aug 11, 2005)

i have a lexar jumpdrive that won't mount in os x.  i have a powerbook G4 15" titanium running 10.3.9.  when i plug the drive in it doesn't show up on my Desktop or when i open the Macintosh HD icon.  the drive is recognized in System Profiler but not in the Disk Utility.  the drive works fine in other PCs and macs.  when i type the command:

diskutil list

it does not show anything pertaining to my flash drive.  any suggestions?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2005)

What format is the pen drive in?


----------



## applemaz (Aug 11, 2005)

I actually had my old Jumpdrive screwed up when I took it between a Mac and PC.  Don't know what caused it, but I just used the disk utility in MacOS X to reformat it and from then on it was fine on both machines.


----------



## mugatu (Aug 11, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> What format is the pen drive in?



i'm not sure i understand the question...



			
				applemaz said:
			
		

> but I just used the disk utility in MacOS X to reformat it and from then on it was fine on both machines.



it would be nice if i could do the same, but like i said, Disk Utility doesn't even recognize the drive, so it's gotta be something else.  not only that, but a PC recognizes the drive just fine, so the drive itself isn't screwed up.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Has it ever worked on your Mac, or did it cease being recognized recently?

I'm thinking it just may not be compatible with OS X or something (though it should be by all means)... although there have been reports of problems with external drives refusing to mount, both USB and FireWire.

When I asked what format the pen drive is in, I meant what filesystem is being used for it: FAT32, NTFS, HFS+, etc...


----------



## mugatu (Aug 11, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Has it ever worked on your Mac, or did it cease being recognized recently?
> 
> I'm thinking it just may not be compatible with OS X or something (though it should be by all means)... although there have been reports of problems with external drives refusing to mount, both USB and FireWire.
> 
> When I asked what format the pen drive is in, I meant what filesystem is being used for it: FAT32, NTFS, HFS+, etc...



i don't know if it's worked on this particular mac or not, but 





			
				mugatu said:
			
		

> the drive works fine in other PCs and macs


 so i don't think it's an OS X problem.

i'm not sure what filesystem the USB drive uses, whatever it came with i guess.  my guess would be FAT32.  but like i said, it's gotta be something else because it works fine on other computers.


----------

